# Heat lumps



## chris197 (Mar 27, 2011)

Everytime I get warm I get heat lumps all over which itch and frustrate the he'll out of me! I get them after I have warmed up and I'm doing cardio I even get them in the shower i was just wondering if anybody else had the same issue and or a solution thanks chris


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Describe it better, what they look like feekl like where you get them etc.

I get like a rash on creases of arms and over stomach, especially when im hot, its dy and scaley and does my nut in, i cannot get rid of it!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

maybe its herpes


----------



## chris197 (Mar 27, 2011)

i get small lumps just like the skin has become inflammed and there itchy as fook get them mainly on the top half of my body all down my arms shoulders and stomach.

they look like your skin goes when you get stung by nettles in a way


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hives ?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

uhan said:


> hives ?


Probably, those damned africanised killer bees seem to get everywhere!


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

sounds like heat rash, more water and dont scratch them


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Try antihistamines for a few days, see if it gets rid.


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

I get them when i've been waxed but they go after an hour or so but as above antihistimines would be the wat to go.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah sounds like heat rash. I suffered badly from that a few months ago. Rashes all up my arms, shoulders and back. So itchy it was making me go insane. Antihistimines did not clear mine and by the time I found out about the cremes which do work it had cleared up on its own. Two weeks I never want to repeat.

As above, don't scratch itchy skin. I did and it made more bumps appear.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

I had eczema most of my life and have now finally got rid!! Always got them lumps (heat rah/prickly heat) from showering or sweating, apply a cool wet towel and some moisturiser afterwards


----------

